
Real URLs for AMP Cached Content Using Cloudflare Workers - harnisha
https://blog.cloudflare.com/real-urls-for-amp-cached-content-using-cloudflare-workers/
======
r1ch
Between Google's browser market share and Cloudflare's internet dominance, I'm
getting quite worried about the speed at which large changes like this are
occurring. Google rolls out an experimental feature with no standardization in
Chrome and here it's already supported by Cloudflare and in the wild.

~~~
gregable
> experimental feature with no standardization

Web Packaging was originally proposed in 2015 as a W3C draft
([https://www.w3.org/TR/2015/WD-web-
packaging-20150115/](https://www.w3.org/TR/2015/WD-web-packaging-20150115/))
and the Signed Exchanges spec as an IETF specification
([https://wicg.github.io/webpackage/draft-yasskin-http-
origin-...](https://wicg.github.io/webpackage/draft-yasskin-http-origin-
signed-responses.html))

There is also an open source project implementing it that anyone can use
([https://github.com/ampproject/amppackager](https://github.com/ampproject/amppackager)).

~~~
r1ch
Web Packaging in the W3C draft was a completely different idea - there's not
even a single mention of signatures. The "specification" you linked is
actually a standards draft published by Google. And the open source project is
again, another Google project that only benefits their AMP ecosystem.

~~~
gregable
These are currently drafts and are evolving with feedback, but Google is
working with standards bodies and feedback from the web community.

~~~
leetbulb
...and what r1ch says

> Google rolls out an experimental feature with no standardization in Chrome
> and here it's already supported by Cloudflare and in the wild.

still remains a valid argument to what you just stated.

